# Fluidos transmisores de potencia



## jaikem (Ago 25, 2008)

hola que tal,  soy un estudiante de electronica que se inclina hacia la robotica, me gustaria saber las *pruebas* aplicadas en los *fluidos transmisores de potencia*, si alguien puede darme esa información o alguna referencia seria excelente.

de antemano les agradesco su apoyo 

espero atentamente su respuesta


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 25, 2008)

Te refieres al aceite que viene dentro de los cilindros hidraulicos?

Por que no entiendo que a que te refieras con fluido transmisor de potencia


----------



## jaikem (Ago 27, 2008)

si asi es, es referente al aceite. las pruebas que se les realizan y en que consisten. como por ejemplo la prueba de viscosidad y demas.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

? ? ?   
Basicamente el aceite hidraulico es un aceite de baja viscosidad, el mas comun que conozco para aplicaciones generales es el Shell Tellus 39.
Cuando el sistema hidraulico es grande o hay elementos con altas temperaturas (como acerias) se usan aceites ignifugos (como el Quintolubric) o agua-glicol (Water glycol).

Esto que te escribo no es lo que preguntabas sino que son las palabras a meter en Google para buscar en las paginas de los fabricantes o Wikipedia.


----------



## snowboard (Ago 27, 2008)

Lo otro es pedir a los fabricantes de los aceites la "hoja de seguridad del producto", con esto obtienes lo que puedes hacer y no puedes hacer dependiendo de la aplicación.

saludos


----------

